# My Wilson painted by Andrea MacDonald Vaughan



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

This is a photo of a giclee of a painting of my Wilson (Sunfire's Having A Ball UD BN TKI) by Andrea MacDonald Vaughan - an amazingly talented artist. Thought I would share because I am SO grateful for it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

WOW. That's incredible.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

That's beautiful! Do you have the original painting too? Wilson in a very handsome boy 💜


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

MushyB said:


> That's beautiful! Do you have the original painting too? Wilson in a very handsome boy 💜


NO. She saw my photo online (on my breeder's site) & asked if she could paint it. Months later, she sent me the glicee, which I LOVE & am SO thankful for. Not positive of what she intends for the painting, but it's HER amazing work/eye/skill so her choice.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

regspeir said:


> NO. She saw my photo online (on my breeder's site) & asked if she could paint it. Months later, she sent me the glicee, which I LOVE & am SO thankful for. Not positive of what she intends for the painting, but it's HER amazing work/eye/skill so her choice.


The print is lovely, and a very generous gift; a lot of talent (and work!) went into that painting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

do you have her contact info?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a treasure to have.


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> do you have her contact info?


Texted her to ask if it's OK to share. Will post if it's OK.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> do you have her contact info?


[email protected]


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Very beautiful 🤩


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love this. Beautiful.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in awe of talent like this. I love it.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's beautiful, I love the detail. She really captured Wilson.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Beautiful! 
I had the same thing happen to me. I asked to buy a print a few months later and was sold the original.


----------

